

Hakyll 3:  A static site compiler DSL/library in Haskell - jaspervdj
http://jaspervdj.be/hakyll/tutorial.html

======
albedoa
You mention that Hakyll is inspired by yst, nanoc, and Jekyll. Can you talk
about what you chose to do differently and why? And then maybe a little about
the things you think those projects do right.

~~~
jaspervdj
Hakyll 3 is mostly inspired by nanoc. The key differences between nanoc and
Hakyll are:

* type-safety of Haskell prevents you from doing I/O where this could be dangerous;

* while nanoc layouts can contain code (erb), Hakyll templates do not support this -- all code needs to go in the Haskell configuration file;

* Hakyll uses pandoc for document reading/conversion, nanoc usually uses kramdown and other ruby libraries;

* Nanoc uses a separate DSL for "routes" and "compilation rules", in Hakyll these are defined in the same DSL;

A more in-depth comparison would indeed by very handy. The author of nanoc
lives near me, so I'll see if we can come up with a decent comparison
together.

------
neutronicus
I'm thinking of doing my blog in Hakyll - Yesod seems overkill for my
purposes.

Do you hang out on #haskell?

~~~
jaspervdj
Yes. But if you want help on Hakyll, there's #hakyll on freenode.

------
Adaptive
I recently discovered Hakyll and the DSL sold me. If you can hack on an xmonad
config, you can build an amazing site with Hakyll.

